# Kung hindi ukol hindi bubukol



## hoularts

Hi all,

 I try to understand about below, but I can't. Please help thanks very much.

May mga tao talagang affected kapag nagpost
ka...sabi (kasabihan) nga "kung walang uukol (ukol) walang bubukol"..

#boomaray (Boom....aray!)
#masakitba (Masakit ba?)


----------



## DotterKat

The Tagalog _salawikain_ (proverb) *Kung hindi ukol hindi bubukol* can be applied to many life situations, as is usually the case with these sayings. Generally speaking it means, _if it does not pertain to you or if it has no relevance to you then you will not be affected by it._ There will be many variations on this theme, ranging from luck (if some good fortune was not meant for you, then you will not get it), relationships (no matter how hard you may try to woo someone, if that person has no feelings for you then nothing will come of your efforts at all) or in the case of the text you provided, criticisms. It is not entirely clear who is being criticized in the Tagalog text.


hoularts said:


> ....May mga tao talagang affected kapag nagpost
> ka...sabi (kasabihan) nga "kung walang uukol (ukol) walang bubukol"..


_There are some people who [are really emotional / get emotional] when they submit a post (on some social media site, for example). As the saying goes, if it wasn't meant for you, then you should not feel [affected by it / you should not feel hurt by it] -_-- depending on the context of whatever criticism is being posted, it could mean if you are not guilty of doing something that is being alleged has been done, then you should not be affected by those criticisms, or if you are not the type of person that is being described in the post, then you should not feel hurt because the posting does not pertain to you.
What is unclear is whether the person who is submitting the post feels hurt (i.e. if that person is responding to the criticism or comment of another person) or if somebody else who is reading it feels hurt. The Tagalog text you submitted is unclear on this matter. In any case, the general meaning would be, _don't get too emotional/don't get too affected by a post on social media if it does not pertain to you at all._


hoularts said:


> #boomaray (Boom....aray!)
> #masakitba (Masakit ba?)



Boom...aray! Boom...ouch! (the exclamation "boom", used here to highlight a point that has been made)
Masakit ba? Does it hurt?

In short, the text is about some kind of criticism or hurtful comment directed at someone (towards the writer or someone else). The person receving this posting should not get too emotional about it, unless there is some truth to the criticism or hurtful comment. 
The last two lines drive home this point (Boom...ouch! Does it hurt? ---- Did those comments affect you? Did they hurt?). Think of the idiom _pouring salt into the wound_. That is what the two last lines are meant to do.


----------



## hoularts

Thank you for your detailed answer, I got it. Thanks again.


----------



## mataripis

Kung di ukol di bubukol. If it does not fit expected outcome will not happen.other  tagalog form is kung di sa iyo wag mo nang asahan.


----------

